# Consistant bruxing?



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

So I heard what sounded like loud and oddly consistent bruxing from my breeding rack yesterday. I found my Olivia to be the source and picked her up to check her out. Bruxing is quite common for her and her sister Lulu, its one of the things I like so much about those 2, trying to get that winning personality into their brood as well .

I do have some concerns though, take a look. Although she is known for bruxing, shes more known for doing it frequently but intermittently. this has gone on with greatly increased frequency for going on day 2. Not to mention its at least 3 times as loud as is typical. This will more than likely be her last litter as i don't want to breed her too late in life (obviously) I would hate to have to pull her due to illness.

situational information

currently her and her daughter (now old enough to breed) are breeding mates starting this week. They have been paired up with my primary buck Zues for about 11 days now, and is most likely with pups. though shes still got another 3 days with Zues before I rotate this breeding cycle.


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

youtube is currently lightening up the video quality as well, so if it becomes unavailable for a moment check back in a minute.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Bruxing can be a sign of illness or injury, as I'm sure you're aware of by making this post. The reason I bring that up being she looks like she could be having some complications. Her fur is puffed up and they can do this when angry or in distress, in your case, probably distress. Also, her sides are heaving while in a healthy mouse, you shouldn't visually notice them breathing so obviously. She's sneezing too; maybe bruxing, but it sounds more like sniffling and clicking. I've had several mice who've had respiratory problems, never infecting their cagemates. Two females died after having it for the duration of their lives and the buck is still alive and happy. Though to note, the male was the father of one of the girls I had to euthanize and another who has some issues in the present, making it possible to pass down to offspring, I suppose. The fact that she's potentially pregnant doesn't help, either. I'd separate her for a couple days and see if she clears up or gets worse then decide whether to cull or not.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm sorry, but she's not bruxing. She's ill. Anyhow, bruxing too can be a sign of distress as well as comfort, just like purring cats. It's something they can use to try to calm themselves down, but to me in that video it just sounds like clicking caused by rd.


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

She basically just stopped, checked in on her when i got home and all questionable behavior just stopped. I am certainly happy about it, if not a bit confused. if any similar noises happen I suppose i can have her checked out.


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

So a little follow up question for the more seasoned breeders:

Looking for possibilities as to what this could be. It seems chronic, hoping its not genetic as her brother and 1 of her 4 sisters (that I bought), died under unknown circumstances.

Shes done this twice in 2 weeks. once for around 36 hours, and once for about a day, complete with squeeking, clicking, and gasping. I isolate for 24-72 hours depending on behavior and everything seems fine. I have thoroughly cleaned all my tanks and observed no symptoms in other mice save for a few suspicious sneezes from her sister for a couple hours (I isolated and it cleared up literally the next time I looked in a couple hours later and she was reintroduced 48 hours later).

My chief concern is that this is MRM, nobody wants that...


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

What your describing and what was clear from the video where she was snuffling and sneezing is that she has a respiratory infection. i wouldn't jump to mycoplasmosis but worth monitoring as you are currently doing, or separating individuals who are sneezing again to monitor without risk of further infection.


----------

